# Corner Rosettes and Doorway Trim



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks good to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Not to hurt your feelings, that looks terrible. 

http://www.corbelsandcarvings.com/appliques-onlays/rosettes-plinth-blocks

http://www.architecturaldepot.com/c/rosettes/

http://www.harttwood.com/

http://www.woodsworksqh.com/servlet/StoreFront

The first 2 sites seem to have the same patterns. 

I did not like anything the 3rd site shows. But none of them look like my rosettes. My rosettes are 120 years old. When I needed to match mine, I had to have a pattern made first. 

http://s4sindustries.com/rosette.html 

I like those above the best. 

Do a search for rosette and you will find more stuff.

Ok, this guy is my favorite

http://www.garysengraving.com/


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm doing a couple of windows this afternoon for a woman who just loves those plinth blocks with flat, fluted casing. I personally think they........... well it doesn't matter what I think, does it?

As for your installation, I'll point out only three things:

You could have achieved a better look with either larger casing of smaller blocks (they come in all sizes)

You really should hold the casing back from the edge of the door jambs and headers the same distance. You seem to be much closer to the edge on top than you are of the side. 3/16 to a quarter inch is nice. On larger trim, I hold back as much as 3/8".

And the block appears to be cocked. Try straightening it, or lay the caulk to it.

Other than that, you installed it in the most commonly accepted manner.

One hint: Use only adhesive on the blocks if possible, no nails.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

YOU asked for opinions, you are getting them, and all should be constructive. I personally don't like the way yours turned out. I like these to be centered with the moldings. Smaller blocks would be one way. Adjusting the molding out to fit in the center would be another, only if there is enough room to move it. Try laying something out on the floor before proceeding with final installation. David


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

This is how I'm going to do some:










http://www.easyrenovate.com/butted-door-casing-saves-you-from-dealing-with-mitered-cuts/


----------



## tdeepness (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks everyone for commenting, my feelings weren't hurt, I was happy to get your comments. This is exactly what I needed since I haven't done this before. It didn't look right to me, that's why I thought it would be good to get your thoughts.


----------

